# DFW Train-ing ride - part 2



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Anyone interested in round 2, maybe in October some time? That would be roughly 6 months since the inaugural run and give us a few months to route plan, etc. I was thinking we could go the other direction this time.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I would be interested.... I read the thread from the one you guys did earlier this year and it sounded pretty fun.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

count me in


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

Officially interested.

Steve


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm interested!


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I might be able to be talked into making the trip up there again.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

*What is it?*

For those who didn't do what you're talking about, and didn't read the thread, what sort of event is this?


----------



## CMan (Apr 15, 2004)

I think I might interested in this too. I saw you guys doing this the last time (if it was the one where people were taking the train and riding from Ft. Worth to Dallas). Would be fun to meet up and ride together.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I am in!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

fougasg said:


> For those who didn't do what you're talking about, and didn't read the thread, what sort of event is this?


Here's the juicy details of #1. nonsleepingjon had an excellent thread with some other pics too. (i'm too lazy to search more)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95299&highlight=train+dallas


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm definitely interested. I'm riding in the Livestrong Challenge on October 14, and this might be great prep for that.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

I'd be up for it. The only weekend I'm gone is the weekend of the 20th. Though certainly don't plan around me. I'd get a great kick out of riding from my house to my folks place in FW. 

I never found out how you guys decided to get from the lake downtown. How'd you pull that off?


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

We took the DART train from the station at Northwest Hwy and Lawther to the downtown Dallas train station and transferred to the TRE to Fort Worth. It's a $4.50 all day ticket.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

too bad the non dallas guys didn't get to see the lake, but that was a good idea to cut it short right there. One I hadn't thought of.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

culdeus said:


> I never found out how you guys decided to get from the lake downtown. How'd you pull that off?


For the Dallas guys who rode the train to Ft Worth in the morning, we basically took Abrams to Gaston to Swiss then to Deep Ellum through downtown to Union Station. I think it was one of the routes you originally posted. It was a very nice ride. The Abrams and Gaston section was a little busy for a while, but not too bad. I'd probably suggest a different route if it was any later in the day and the traffic was heavier. Everything else was a piece of cake. 

I'm thinking we need to go through Uptown/Highland Park/SMU area this time if we can work it out.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

culdeus said:


> too bad the non dallas guys didn't get to see the lake, but that was a good idea to cut it short right there. One I hadn't thought of.


I agree. The lake would have been nice for everyone. But it was pretty hot for May and there were a few guys who were feeling it. The DART rules. I love that thing. 

We need to post a tentative date and then we can work out a route. 

cul, what do you look like? I was at the lake last week (thurs?) and saw a guy pulling a kid trailer. I thought it might be you. I've seen a guy in a full RBR tribal kit a few times, and wondered who that was.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

innergel said:


> cul, what do you look like? I was at the lake last week (thurs?) and saw a guy pulling a kid trailer. I thought it might be you. I've seen a guy in a full RBR tribal kit a few times, and wondered who that was.


I dunno. Normal sized dude. The trailer I pull is a "chariot" and I do tend to pull her around out there on wednesdays and/or thursdays. 70% of the time I wear some sort of Texas A&M ensemble.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

There's plenty of interest. When do we ride? I vote sooner than October.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Count me interested. I'm pretty open to the dates at this point.

Here's the route and details from part 1: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=93730

Here's my previous ride report: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95571


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

*Pick a date?*



nonsleepingjon said:


> Count me interested. I'm pretty open to the dates at this point.
> 
> Here's the route and details from part 1: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=93730
> 
> Here's my previous ride report: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95571



I'll try to revive this thread. Should we pick a date? I don't want to impose on the group, but I'll propose..

Saturday, September 29

OR

Saturday, October 6

My preference would be September 29 because that's two weeks before Livestrong. But I could probably do either Saturday.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm in for either. What ever works best for everyone


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I am good for either date. Just say when and where!


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow, how did I miss this thread?

I'm definitely in! September 29th doesn't work for me, I'm on shift that day, but any time in October should be fine as I can get any October shift covered pretty easily.

I was just thinking about this the other day...


----------



## technotart (Jun 24, 2005)

Im in! Cant do Oct 6th however - BikeDFW is holding a ROAD I course for cycling instructor candidates on the 6th and 7th. If any of you are interested, visit bikedfw.org and sign up!

I was just talking about the "Train Ride" the other day! I hope I can make it!

Michelle


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I can't do the 29th, but can do most any other date... 

Sounds like fun..


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

The 6th would be better for me. 

How is Oct 20th for everyone? I know it's getting late in the month, but does anyone have a conflict then? I'd love to get as many people as possible to join in.

Can we agree that we:
1) reverse direction on the route 
2) go the same way but adjust some portion of it, like try to go through Highland Park and Uptown in Dallas
3) do the exact same route since we'll all know what to expect


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

innergel said:


> The 6th would be better for me.
> 
> How is Oct 20th for everyone? I know it's getting late in the month, but does anyone have a conflict then? I'd love to get as many people as possible to join in.
> 
> ...



October 20 is fine with me at this point. That will be after the local DORBA race series and hopefully the weather will be decent.

I like the idea of reversing the route. The roads we were on worked fine for me, so I'm ok with either using the same route, or changing it up a bit if anyone has ideas for variations or specific places they want to ride.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's fine with me too...I like the idea of reversing the route and riding through Highland Park..Option 4?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*I'm making an executive decision here*



Dave Hickey said:


> It's fine with me too...I like the idea of reversing the route and riding through Highland Park..Option 4?


We are going with option 4. The route will be reversed and we will try and head through Uptown and Highland Park and then over to Ft Worth. 

Dave, do you want to use the same route from Las Colinas and just have a new Dallas section? At least we can get the route knocked out while we are deciding on a date.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I can change up the route to take us south of the airport if we want variety...We can also take Trinity instead of Highway 10 through Euless and Hurst.....let me work on the route


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I can change up the route to take us south of the airport if we want variety...We can also take Trinity instead of Highway 10 through Euless and Hurst.....let me work on the route


Cool. Variety is good although I liked that loop around the airport. Once you have a midpoint, we can connect up from Dallas coming west. South Dallas is kind of sketchy and I30 is a colossal mess with construction right now. So all the side roads around I30 going west are packed. I'm thinking Irving/Las Colinas is still a good spot. That way we can go north from the train station through Uptown/HP and then head west. We may have to miss WRL this time. We'll work it out.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

innergel said:


> The 6th would be better for me.
> 
> How is Oct 20th for everyone? I know it's getting late in the month, but does anyone have a conflict then? I'd love to get as many people as possible to join in.
> 
> ...



Oh well.... I can't do the 20/21 weekend as my dog has earthdog trials and I can not dissappoint him... I told him that was his weekend for hunting rats! 

But please don't make any changes for me, as one date will not work for everyone anyway.. that is just how it goes. 

You guys should be able to go thru HP pretty easy and to/from the lake, there are several roads that go from the end of Katy trail thru the M-streets to the lake.


----------



## SlowFast (May 13, 2003)

October 6 wouldn't work for me. Can't miss our annual UT/ou game watching throwdown. Hook 'em!

10/20 would be good. As far as the route, I think it would be nice to treat our RBR friends to a lap of WRL. It'll be fun no matter the route though.

Steve


----------



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm going to try to make this since I missed the last one.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I have to look at my schedule, but I would love to come!


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Sucks that I missed on the first one, as far as I know count me in on this one.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Can anyone NOT do the 20th, aside from pedalruns? If we are going to do this, then we need to get moving on a finalized route. Otherwise we may have to bump into Nov or wait until after the first of the year and football season is completed. 

J.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm good for the 20th


----------



## technotart (Jun 24, 2005)

20th works for me!


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

the 20th works for me


----------



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

I can do the 20th.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm a probable for the 20th.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I can probably do the 20th as well.


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

I won't be able to make it on the 20th. I hope to make it next time. Have a great time!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I rode from my house to White Rock Lake and back yesterday..I tried a different route in Dallas county....I made it safely, but I'm leaving the Dallas portion of the route to you experts in Dallas county.... It is really hard to get around Texas stadium on a bike..The route home pretty much followed the training ride route in reverse..it was much easier

on the postive side, I rode 100 miles...


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Just checking, but are we definite for October 20th? Where and what time do the groups meet, etcetra...?


----------



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

I live within 2 miles of the Bell Spur station so I'll probably meet up with you guys there.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Bad news, at least for me*

Probably good news for everyone else. 

Unless something changes in the next few days, I am not going to be able to make it this weekend, assuming it's still on. The route planning has been pretty much non-existant, so I'm a bit dubious. 

Either way, I'm still down for helping out the logistics and route planning if needed. We can always use it on another date or in the spring.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

I take it this isn't happening???


----------

